# ألبوم حزين 1 ..2009 فقط وحصري علي منتدي الكنيسة العربية ..ألبوم حزين جداً جداً جداً ..



## FADY_TEMON (30 أغسطس 2009)

بكل المقاييس يستاهل التحميل ..


مساحة الالبوم : 50 ميجا .
جودة الالبوم : MP3 - WMA -WMV 
HIGH QUALITY

DOWNLAOD
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2009)

*روووووووووووعة الترانيم بجد يا فادي 

الرب يبارك حياتك اخي العزيز​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 أغسطس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *روووووووووووعة الترانيم بجد يا فادي
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك اخي العزيز​*



مرسي أوي يا رجعا ..وأنتظري الالبوم القادم
​


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2009)

*بجد رائع يا فادى وفى منتهى الجمال*
*تسلم ايدك يا صديقى العزيز*
*واحلى تقييم الك*
**
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك الجميلة للكل*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


> *بجد رائع يا فادى وفى منتهى الجمال*
> *تسلم ايدك يا صديقى العزيز*
> *واحلى تقييم الك*
> **
> *ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك الجميلة للكل*​



مرسي يا جوجو ..وهستني 
تقولي رأيك في الترانيم .
.سلام المسيح وقدسيه معاك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

مجموعة ترانيم حلوة جدا
ميرسى ليك يا فادى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 أغسطس 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مجموعة ترانيم حلوة جدا
> ميرسى ليك يا فادى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​



العفو يا بنت العذراء ..مرسي لمرورك..
​


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> مرسي يا جوجو ..وهستني
> 
> تقولي رأيك في الترانيم .
> .سلام المسيح وقدسيه معاك​


*تسلم ايدك يا حبيبى*
*ربنا يخليك يارب بذوقك العالى دة*
**​


----------



## ENG BESHOY (30 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي علي الترانييييييييييييييييييم


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 أغسطس 2009)

eng beshoy قال:


> ميرسي علي الترانييييييييييييييييييم



مرسي يا بيشو ..ونورت الموضوع
​


----------



## Coptic Adel (31 أغسطس 2009)

رجاء محبة

لو الشريط جديد اتمني تحذفه علشان حقوق المنتجين

وشكرا ليك

​


----------



## مريم12 (31 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرررررسى يا فادى*
*و جارى التحميل*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 أغسطس 2009)

coptic adel قال:


> رجاء محبة
> 
> لو الشريط جديد اتمني تحذفه علشان حقوق المنتجين
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
لا ده حقوقه محفوظة ليا أنا 
متخفش الترانيم دي قديمة ..أقل واحدة بقلها أكتر من 8 شهور 
ونا اللي مجمعها ..
والترانيم اللي جديدة واخدها من أصحاب الترانيم نفسهم ​


----------



## Coptic Adel (31 أغسطس 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لا ده حقوقه محفوظة ليا أنا
> متخفش الترانيم دي قديمة ..أقل واحدة بقلها أكتر من 8 شهور
> ونا اللي مجمعها ..
> والترانيم اللي جديدة واخدها من أصحاب الترانيم نفسهم ​




طيب جميل جدا

اشكرك لمجهودك في تجميعها ورفعها

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 أغسطس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ميرررررسى يا فادى*
> *و جارى التحميل*​



ونا مستني رأيك في الالبوم ..
الملايكة مش بتعيط ..صح يا مرمر..
​


----------



## مريم12 (31 أغسطس 2009)

*انا سمعت الالبوم *
*و الالبوم فى غاية الجمال *
*ميررررررررررسى جدااا يا فادى*
*و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 أغسطس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *انا سمعت الالبوم *
> *و الالبوم فى غاية الجمال *
> *ميررررررررررسى جدااا يا فادى*
> *و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​



العفو يا مرمر ..أنتظري المفجأة.
​


----------



## cobcob (31 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا لمشاركتك يا فادى
بس ممكن نتعبك معانا شوية كمان
وتكتب اسم الالبوم
لووووووووو سمحت​*


----------



## betmen2010 (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *شكرا لمشاركتك يا فادى
> بس ممكن نتعبك معانا شوية كمان
> وتكتب اسم الالبوم
> لووووووووو سمحت​*



كوب الالبوم ده أنا اللي عمله يا ماما ..مجمع الترانيم يعني ملوش أسم .
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2009)

betmen2010 قال:


> شكرا على الترانيم



العفو يا راجل يا طيب.
​


----------



## mina alfy (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مرسى على الترانيم فادى


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2009)

mina alfy قال:


> مرسى على الترانيم فادى



العفو يا مينا..
​


----------



## naro_lovely (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*اولا بجد الفكرة حلوة موووووووووووووووووت 
ثانيا الترانيم روعة بجد جمال جداااااااا فعلا دى اجمل الترانيم 
ثالثا استمر بقا عايزين الجزء الثالث والرابع وكدة لا بجد الفكرة جميلة موووووووووووت *​


----------



## مالدينى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك جارى التحمييييييييل


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 سبتمبر 2009)

naro_lovely قال:


> *اولا بجد الفكرة حلوة موووووووووووووووووت
> ثانيا الترانيم روعة بجد جمال جداااااااا فعلا دى اجمل الترانيم
> ثالثا استمر بقا عايزين الجزء الثالث والرابع وكدة لا بجد الفكرة جميلة موووووووووووت *​



مرسي يا نارو ..بس بجد ..أنا هجمع تاني والتالت جي أنشاء ربنا ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مالدينى قال:


> ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك جارى التحمييييييييل



مالديني بحالة ..أسمك حلو ..ومرسي يا قمر منظر تعليقك عل الترانيم..
​


----------

